# Alien Wire or not



## 0FTG0

So this is more of a complaint about a wire I bought from SirVape at vape con.

I bought "Alien Wire" by Demon Killer (amongst other awesome goodies) and once i got home i thought it was a little odd.
To me it looks like a Fused Clapton.
The build does not have those sexy waves that the alien i know does and uses ribbon wire in the middle, 1 ribbon wire at that, instead of a standard 2 or 3 core alien.

I need some help on this one because i feel like this is falsely advertised as Alien Wire where as it should be a Fused Clapton build hell even a normal clapton.

At R155 for the wire at Vape Con i dont mind the price for a Fused Clapton wire (Should have more cores though), but im upset that it is not the alien I thought it was.

I have attached pictures of what im talking about. It looks like the Fused Clapton

What do you guys think?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

Yeah that is fused clapton wire. Most Chinese wire are labelled as alien wire but are fused claptons.


----------



## 0FTG0

daniel craig said:


> Yeah that is fused clapton wire. Most Chinese wire are labelled as alien wire but are fused claptons.


The more annoying thing is that the guys at Sir Vape told me otherwise. They said it was Alien Wire. Surely they know their products better and should advise their customers accordingly.


----------



## Stosta

0FTG0 said:


> The more annoying thing is that the guys at Sir Vape told me otherwise. They said it was Alien Wire. Surely they know their products better and should advise their customers accordingly.


Maybe one of the mods can move to "Who has Stock" for the vendor to respond?

@Silver @Rob Fisher @shaunnadan @Kuhlkatz


----------



## Yiannaki

0FTG0 said:


> So this is more of a complaint about a wire I bought from SirVape at vape con.
> 
> I bought "Alien Wire" by Demon Killer (amongst other awesome goodies) and once i got home i thought it was a little odd.
> To me it looks like a Fused Clapton.
> The build does not have those sexy waves that the alien i know does and uses ribbon wire in the middle, 1 ribbon wire at that, instead of a standard 2 or 3 core alien.
> 
> I need some help on this one because i feel like this is falsely advertised as Alien Wire where as it should be a Fused Clapton build hell even a normal clapton.
> 
> At R155 for the wire at Vape Con i dont mind the price for a Fused Clapton wire (Should have more cores though), but im upset that it is not the alien I thought it was.
> 
> I have attached pictures of what im talking about. It looks like the Fused Clapton
> 
> What do you guys think?



I also bought a spool of this from another vendor. 

I agree on the fact that it doesn't seem to be alien wire as expected.

The one upside is that is great wire. Running a dual setup on a 3.0mm ID at 6 wraps on my tornado and loving it!


----------



## 0FTG0

Yiannaki said:


> I also bought a spool of this from another vendor.
> 
> I agree on the fact that it doesn't seem to be alien wire as expected.
> 
> The one upside is that is great wire. Running a dual setup on a 3.0mm ID at 6 wraps on my tornado and loving it!


I cant fault it there. It produces a smooth vape but it was not what i wanted to purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

What benefit would the proper Alien wire give you over the fused Clapton? Forgive the n00b question, I haven't experimented with high-end wires yet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raslin

Did you try to get a refund or are you going to live with it?


----------



## Sir Vape

Hi @0TFG0 

It would have either been myself Hugo or Craig who would have dealt with you at VapeCon. Me the small red guy or Craig the towering monster 

Firstly would like to apologise that you feel you have been cheated. That was definitely not the intention. Events like these you don't have much time to chat about products in detail like you would in a shop. We have stocked Demon for awhile now and its def one of our top sellers out of our range due to its popularity among vapers. Its truly an exceptional wire and quite a few other guys stock it for that reason. In saying that not its def not a true Alien wire as such but Demon have it as that and that's what they call it so in turn that it how its labelled Demon Killer Alien Wire. It is clearly stated though on the description its gauge makeup on the packaging and our website. It's a difficult one as we could call something else but then get flack from a customer saying its not that exactly so at the end of the day it's Demon's take on that wire configuration.


If you are not happy with it and have not used the product, we will get it collected from you and refund you in full.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Keyaam

Honestly the "alien wire" is just a name that demon killer adopted and has no reference to the actual alien clapton coils we all know. It performs very well and have been using it for a while. Coils seem to last long at high wattages. If i were you ill hold onto it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown

@0FTG0 majority of these "Alien Wire" rods, reels or coils you purchase are not actual proper alien wire.
Most use a ribbon of sorts to give it that "flat" alien look and then just clapton it, why they do this? Well... I guess majority of shoppers are ignorant and do not do their research and would not even know the difference. Sort of like the same reason they make clones - it is cheaper as well.
Often you will find it named "Alien Clapton" and this makes more sense.

Perhaps I am the odd one here, however I tend to avoid asking a salesman for their opinion as in my experience a lot of them do not know their products fully (this is for more than just vaping, most of my experience is from non-vaping related salesmans actually. Luckily the vapers seem to know better I think). That is just how I feel, there are a select few places where I know you can get proper alien coils although they cost an arm and a leg!


----------



## Lim

We have also stock this at Dragon Vape, if customer purchased from us felt they are not we advertised and what they expected, I can swop you for the UD alien pre-built coil (10pcs)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 0FTG0

First i would like to thank everyone for their response.

@Sir Vape I thank you for the offer but I don't feel it is you who have cheated me in this regard just wish it was pointed out. Overall the wire is good and will keep it. I have made a single coil to test it and i must say it produces a smooth flavourful vape. I understand where you come from that it is the products name and not something you control, wish i had bought it in person outside of the convention so i would have had more time to go over it and discuss it with your team.

@PsyCLown Thanks for your feedback. I agree with you that the brand is taking advantage of most buyers ignorance or inexperience vapers. Do you mind sending a link to where I can find proper alien wire? Really want to try it still.

@RichJB If you are new to coil building i recommend youtube, its the DIY'ers googol of the modern age See the link below for one of my favorite coil builders channels but my oter recomendation is to look up coil porn on this forum and approach the gents there for advice https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmxeyMcRET7s3I3TLKRsc0Q/featured

@Raslin Ill bite the bullet  its still a good vape'ing product.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Keyaam said:


> Honestly the "alien wire" is just a name that demon killer adopted and has no reference to the actual alien clapton coils we all know. It performs very well and have been using it for a while. Coils seem to last long at high wattages. If i were you ill hold onto it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I kinda figured lol.. as I compared it to previous fused claptons I had and then Googled alien wire and saw its not the same. .good to knw tho but yeah it's what demon killer calls it so forgive the ignorance 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

